# Chetola Resort, Blowing Rock NC



## NANA3B (Jan 23, 2009)

I have confirmed Chetola Resort Unit AZ3 for April 2010.  Does anyone know where the Unit is located and has anyone fished the lake.  I understand they stock it periodically.  We love the mountains and are looking forward to this trip.


----------



## tombo (Jan 26, 2009)

Azalea  bldg is #32 on the map.  http://www.chetola.com/resortmap.pdf I am not sure where this unit is located in that building. Here is the timeshare website  http://www.chetolalakepoa.org/ I love this resort and area, but if you have a downstairs unit the noise from above is terrible. You can hear people walking above you anytime they move around, and it sounds like they are stomping. The lake is large and nice but I have never fished in it. 

This is a list of some of the fun things I have done in the area.

Here are some local activities not including hikes to waterfalls (Linville Falls is a must do hike),  hikes to sliding rocks,whitewater rafting, rock climbing, rapelling, and other outdoor activities like golf and mountain biking.

Sugar mountain has chair lift rides on Saturdays and Sundays during the summer (and of course skiing in the winter). You can sightsee or bring a bike and ride up on the chair lift and back down on mountain bike trails. I think you can rent mountain bikes in the area.
http://www.skisugar.com/liftrides/


This is the Highland games web page. This is an annual event at Granfather Mountain which is about 15 miles from the resort. Look at the pictures and schedule of events.
http://gmhg.org/events.htm

This is the web site for the Tweetsie Railroad Amusement park about 5 miles away in Blowing Rock.
www.tweetsie.com/

This is Grandfather mountain's web site
www.grandfather.com/

This is the Biltmore house web site which is about 2 hours away
www.biltmore.com/ 

One of many whitewater rafting, caving, and mountain climbing outfitters. Their office is 1 mile from the resort. We went rafting on the nolichucky which is the most challenging with the most rapids, but they have less challenging rivers.
http://www.highmountainexpeditions.com/

Lake Lure is beautiful and about 30 minutes away. This is a site for tours or Boat rentals.
http://www.lakelure.com/rentals.php

Mast General store in Valles Cruscis has been in operation since the lat 1800's. Buy candy out of barrels and take it to the register where they charge you by weight just like the good old days. Get some lye soap, see things you didn't know you could even buy anymore.
http://www.maststoreonline.com/destinations_nchc.cfm

The Blue Ridge Parkway has many scenic overlooks and trails to waterfalls etc. It is beautifull and free.
http://www.blueridgeparkway.org/

Gem mining in Blowing Rock is near the resort.
http://www.blowingrock.com/members.list.php?memcategoriesid=3527

I love the food at daniel Boone Inn in Boone about 10 miles from the room. Southern Family style meals served in bowls on the table with refills included. Biscuits and ham are specialty. Here are some awards:
The restaurant placed third in Southern Living in the reader's choice awards for country cooking restaurants. They also won first place among readers of Our State Magazine for Family Dining/Country Cooking and third place under Best Restaurant in North Carolina.
http://www.danlbooneinn.com/


----------



## tashamen (Jan 27, 2009)

tombo said:


> I love this resort and area, but if you have a downstairs unit the noise from above is terrible. You can hear people walking above you anytime they move around, and it sounds like they are stomping.



I agree - we were downstairs in the Laurel building, but fortunately the elephants above us didn't arrive until 2 days before we left.

The numbers in the ts units generally start on the ground floor - if there are only 4 units in Azalea then 3 is likely to be upstairs, but if there are 6 then it's likely downstairs.  (I can't remember offhand how many were in each building.)

Regardless it's a great place!  When we were there no fishing or boating was allowed in the lake as there was a family of swans with a rather aggressive parent patroling it...


----------



## NANA3B (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, for information.  Tombo, I have checked out the websites and can't wait to visit Blowing Rock.  The resort map does indicate that AZ3 is in Bldg. 32.  I just hope this unit is on top - I need my sleep.  My son visited the Blowing Rock area recently and highly recommends the Daniel Boone Restaurant.  Thanks again for taking time to share this information.  TUGGERS are the best!


----------



## shagnut (Jan 28, 2009)

Very good info and I think it deserves a sticky.  The only thing I can add is go to the quaint town of Blowing Rock and check it out. If Cheesburgers in Paradise is still there I highly recommend it. Yummy, plus Jimmy Buffett music. For some neat jewelry and gifts go to the Moses Cone house , it's on the parkway.  Very beautiful area.   Have a wonderful trip.  shaggy


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 15, 2009)

there are only 4 unit in all the building.. so a 3 is most likely on top..
daniel boone restaurant is in boone some 20'ish mins away.. good place to eat but skip lunch and eat slow.

good breakfast place is kings in blowing rock. just out the front gate to the right before the curve....


----------

